# SessionScoped und Stateful EJB: Werte werden nicht behalten



## Flashbaer (8. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe im Web-Tier einen Controller, der als @SessionScoped gekennzeichnet ist.
In diesem werden zwei EJB Beans (Bean1 und Bean2) per @EJB injiziert, beide sind @Stateful.
In Bean1 wird Bean2 ebenfalls per @EJB verfügbar gemacht.

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich innerhalb von Bean1 eine ganz andere Instanz von Bean2 habe als im Controller. Sprich, wenn ich vom Controller aus einen Wert in Bean2 ändere, ist dieser Wert nicht in Bean1 verfügbar.

Eigentlich sollte das doch immer die selbe Instanz sein, sonst würde das SessionScoped und Stateful ja gar keinen Sinn machen. Oder sehe ich irgendwie etwas total falsch?

Viele Grüße
Flashbaer


----------



## Steven Hachel (9. Mrz 2015)

Haste es eigtl. hin bekommen und heraus gefunden, was der Fehler war?

viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## stg (9. Mrz 2015)

Ich tippe mal ganz stark darauf, dass die @Stateless Annotation schlichtweg falsch verwendet/verstanden wurde. Ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, dass der TE sich noch einmal zu Wort melden wird. Immerhin ist das Thema schon ein Jahr alt..

@Steven Hachel
Wenn du ein ähnliches Problem hast, dann schildere es doch hier oder mach ein ganz neues Thema daz auf.


----------



## Flashbaer (9. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht mehr Sicher ob ich das Problem gelöst habe oder nicht, dafür ist es schlichtweg zu lange her.

Es kann auch gut sein, dass ich damals einfach das Injizieren bzw. verfügbarmachen von Beans falsch angewendet habe, das ist ja auch nicht so einfach 

Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs Nachfragen!


----------

